# binär ausgabe



## RoadRunner0 (2. Mrz 2005)

hi,

wie krieg ich ein Textfeld in dem ein String mit ner Zahl steht in einen Binärwert umgeformt? Gibts da schon fertige Sachen oder müßt ich selbst was basteln?

schon ma vielen dank ;-)
lg RoadRunner0


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

???

javascript ?


----------



## kopfsalat (2. Mrz 2005)

Schau mal hier bei Number.toString(2) 
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/number.htm#to_string


----------



## RoadRunner0 (3. Mrz 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> javascript ?



weiß noch nicht so genau, wo gehts denn leichter in JavaScript oder in nem Applet über Java


----------

